# Possible to repair my Rare Paterson NJ bottle ???



## epackage (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my Paterson NJ Rare Kinch bottle, bottom says "Made by John Matthews NY, Pat. June 11 1872", someone just did some half assed repair to put some sort of top on it. Can anything be done to fix this and make it look more presentible, I don't sell my bottles and I'm not looking to fool anybody, just want it to look somewhat normal. I figure I may need to find an old blob top matching the color of this glass to have it done??????

 Any help or thoughts are greatly appreciated because there aren't many of these Kinch bottles around according to my sources, as always thanx.
                                                 Jim






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Jim,
 I am not a repair guy but I found many many examples of Matthews bottles while scuba diving (that were all broken). I will give you a nice new (old) blob if you'd like. I know that other people here might be able to do a better repair job. Let me know if you want pictures.

 If you'd like to read the story of my Matthews dives, check out this link on the forum. (The story is several posts down starting with the Red colored font).

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/5-Matthews-gravitational-glass-stoppers/m-195787/tm.htm


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanx BBBob I am very interested in getting something to repair this bottle to some sort of decent display shape and whatever you can do to assist me is welcome. Let me know what you want me to do and I will send whatever you need to get the ball rolling.
                    Thanx again,
                                        Jim
 That must have been some dive, gotta take the time and read the whole thing again to get a real good picture in my head of what it must have been like.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Jim,
 I will post some pictures. I went back and read the story myself and now I have one concern. I think Matthews dabbled in all kinds of glass. My blobs all come from gravitational stoppered bottles. They are very torpedo shaped. The bottom usually has not just the Matthews information but they also say GRAVITATIONAL STOPPER around the edges (which does not appear on your example). Maybe I could try to measure the diameter of these things to see if they are at least the right size???


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2009)

Right below the break in my bottle it measures 7/8", let me know if you come up with anything or need a better picture or a full bottle pic.
     Ty,
                Jim


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 13, 2009)

just puttin my two cents worth in..it's the glue they used to put that top on.super glue will fall apart if you soak it in water for awhile . if it's elmers waterr will break it down faster. good luck


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't plan on doing any repair myself TJSJ, I am just hoping to get a top for it and find someone who can do some sort of decent repair for me so it displays better than this. I got it for nothing but it is so damn ugly I won't put it on a shelf until I something decent looking, if it can't be done it will be cut down into a vase or a glass.
      Thanx,
                   Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a bottle with that closure and pat marked on the bottom. I'll have to see what's embossed on it.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is a link to a prior discussion.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-48879/mpage-1/key-mathews%252C1872/tm.htm#48927


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a temporary solution for you.. not QUITE as ugly.. []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay. Here's some blobs. You can see the torpedo shape on these. There was two blob shapes.One was symmetrical like a donut (at right and on top), while the other was wider at the top then it tapers narrower towards the neck (at left). There are also colors.  Some are a greenish aqua (right) while others are more blue.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 14, 2009)

Also. Mine measure about an inch in diameter at the straight neck. This may be too wide but your welcome to a shard if it helps.

 PS Charlie. I love your solution. The red hair is a nice touch.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

that particular top is actually the style top that belongs to that bottle. here is one i have. mine is a slick other than the embossing like yours on the bottom.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Road Dog - nice link. That Matthews twist stopper bottle is flippin' crazy. The 1872 patent date must have related to that closure. The 1864 date was the gravitational stopper (which I'm guessing received greater use).

 So, Jim. Your terrible repair was someone's attempt to recreate that nutty Matthew's twist on the neck. It probably was intentionally done that way. Who knew?


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

i would try to soak the glue off and see how close the break matches up. then try to figure out a simple repair. whoever did that must have been using their glass bong a bit too much.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

That style closure was originally invented by a Joseph Connor. Then patented by Matthews in 1872.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

i would give you mine but i already promised it to my friend who collects bottles that have to do with the last name Connor.


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ancientdigger69
> 
> that particular top is actually the style top that belongs to that bottle. here is one i have. mine is a slick other than the embossing like yours on the bottom.


     This is the top, I can't believe it but this ugly thing is exactly like mine. The repair to mine was done badly but this is definetly a match and the pieces that are still with mine match up. They did some sort of epoxy repair which looks like crap and I wonder if someone here can do a repair or knows someone who could do the repair.
  Funny stuff Charlie, it's muc better than what I have for sure !!!!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

check out the thread i posted called Today's Additions in the New to The Collection Category. There are links to the patents on this top.

 Drew


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ancientdigger69
> 
> check out the thread i posted called Today's Additions in the New to The Collection Category. There are links to the patents on this top.
> 
> Drew


  Very good thread AD, very informative info, who "woulda thunk" that such an ugly repair was right without ever seeing that patent or youe bottle. Now I just need someone to make the repair look decent !!!
                       Thanx again,
                                              Jim


----------



## cadburys (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Drew,
  Be careful about making comments about people and their bongs. the last time I made a comment about  someone smoking too much of the weed when bidding on a green Piso's   ($125.00)  I got jumped all over.

 Ant


----------

